# New to the Forum



## Lormule

Hello,

I'm not actually new but have been a guest/lurker, over the past few years and desided to jump in and registar. I have four equines.One saddle mule "Adobe" 14.1, one mini mare "Hannah" 37, one mini mule "Murphy" 37 and one mini donkey "DonKiOdy" (Ody for short) 35 inches. All three mini's drive and compete in mule and donkey shows or open driving shows. We don't have any R shows in my state ,so open driving classes is what we play in. Halter and In-Hand classes and Rail and Timed events. The speed events are my personal favorite. Barrels, Poles, Keyhole and Timed Obstacle, all in cart.

I started showing my saddle mule 18 years ago and have been driving for 12 years.

I've gained some good advice on this entire forum and look forward to absorbing more in the future.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

Hello from Indiana,glad you came out of hiding




welcome to the forum.


----------



## Carriage

Lormule said:


> Hello,
> 
> The speed events are my personal favorite. Barrels, Poles, Keyhole and Timed Obstacle, all in cart.
> 
> Love the one name! Speed events are our favorite as well. To that end we started working with the mini donkey folk this past winter a little more than we have in the past.Does an old hotrodders heart good when folk say "I like speed".
> 
> Look forward to hearing more from you,
> 
> Bb
> 
> Graham Carriage Works
> 
> www.grahamcarriageworks.com


----------



## Lormule

TheCaseFamily00 said:


> Hello from Indiana,glad you came out of hiding
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the forum.


Thank you! I'm in New Mexico, and the best Mule Buddy I ever had was from Kokomo Indiana. He was my mentor with anything and everything about mules. Lost him to a blood clot after surgery, 9 years ago next month. He was known for his teams of Halflingers. He would breed, train and show.

Thank you Carriage!

Drag Racing is in my blood, my father was part of a pit crew for a Pro Stocker back in the 70's.

My mare is like a Funny Car.

My mule is like a Dragster.

and my donkey is like a AA/fueler (altered)

Carriage, you may be the only one that knows what I'm talking about,but thats ok! LOL

Lorre


----------



## Carriage

Carriage, you may be the only one that knows what I'm talking about,but thats ok! LOL

Lorre

I do, I do, While its been many years since I was heavy into it, a few years ago I was planning a 4 bolt main 350 engineered into an 83 S-10. Nothing extravagant hp wise (400 to 450 hp) but focusing on handling. I wanted to be the first 4 wheel drive truck to do autocross. While life got in the way of that dream, it was fun planning for one more hot rod.... Maybe someday.... For now, I'm channeling for a different kind of horse power.

Bb

Graham Carriage Works

www.grahamcarriageworks.com


----------



## Lormule

Carriage,

Your bringing back memories........instead of a tool box, we now have a tack box,... LOL A Chevy man I see, LOVE IT! at least we are on the same page! We now pound the ground with hooves instead of Slicks.


----------



## rbminis

Hi, I am new to the forum too. I also consider myself pretty inexperienced! I don't have a donkey yet, but I am looking for one and hope to get one soon.

I just got my first mini, Taco, and I love him. He is a colt so I have to decide if I will geld him or not.

I am in West Tennessee and just wanted to say hi!

Rebecca


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hi from Wales in the UK 



..great that you finally joined and can share your thoughts ideas and your knowledge too


----------

